# My Wife At The Range



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's some video of my wife at the range showin me how to shoot my HK USP 40.Also shot her S&W 357 airlite,the blast from that thing was like a cannon going off!!


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

She's got a flinch....watch that last "pull"


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats awesome that she will shoot with you. One thing, she may want to watch that weak hand thumb wrapped over the strong hand right below that moving slide. If that thumb comes up at all stitches will be in her future. That grip works fine with her revolver but that snappy .40 autoloader could put her in a world of hurt. Just my opinion! 

Oh yeah, my wife prefers a .357 too!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I say Bravo to the lady:smt041. With a little fine tuning she will be shooting with the best of them. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

vernpriest said:


> Thats awesome that she will shoot with you. One thing, she may want to watch that weak hand thumb wrapped over the strong hand right below that moving slide. If that thumb comes up at all stitches will be in her future. That grip works fine with her revolver but that snappy .40 autoloader could put her in a world of hurt. Just my opinion!
> 
> Oh yeah, my wife prefers a .357 too!


Seriously. This is not a matter of opinion, or nitpicking, or personal preference; this is an urgent matter of firearms safety. If she keeps that thumb wrapped around like that, it is only a matter of time before she sustains a very serious and painful injury. One of these days, she will grab the gun too quickly, or shoot somebody else's gun with a slightly different shape. I have seen this type of injury on several occasions. There is a great deal of blood and crying, and stitches have always been required. Invariably, the shooter turns around with the gun in her (or his) hand, and waves it around while howling in pain.

If this happens to your wife, she will lose all interest in shooting.

Good for her for taking up shooting. Please persuade her to move that left thumb alongside the right thumb.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

That thumb wrap around the back strap is due to a large frame/reciever for smaller hands.

Make sure she shoots with a pistol that fits her hands.

It's always great to see videos of shooters!

Be safe partner.


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

Baldy said:


> I say Bravo to the lady:smt041. With a little fine tuning she will be shooting with the best of them. Good luck.:smt023


 Thanks Baldy......We both had a great time! Went to a gun Show and bought a new Ruger Mark II,then went to the range and shot all three handguns...H&K,S&W and the new Ruger...then went to dinner.

Glockamania, Right you are sir,her hands are so small the slide doesn't come close to her thumb....but I did warn her what would happen if the slide got her thumb.She has a S&W airlite and hit hurts her palm,I think she did a great job with the H&K.......

Fred....Yea she flinched,but she also hit the target @ 30 feet every round, with a few bulleyes before emptying a 12 round mag!

The new Ruger...........................


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, that's one sexy looking Ruger. Congrats on the purchase!

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a bad looking Ruger you got there. That should be great for hunting circus rats with that silencer on it. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## Dicktater (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Guys, Yea I love this little plinker! I have been over at rimfire central website drooling for over a month and just had to have one.
.....heres a link to keep you guys busy.......
http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121040&page=6

Baldy, it's just a compensator :smt022 ....I wish it was a silencer!!! :smt083


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

When you get to be old and decrepit she'll be able to protect you.:smt001


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

TerryP said:


> When you get to be old and decrepit she'll be able to protect you.:smt001


LOL!

Great Ruger!


----------

